# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Removing lock from security screen door

## AndrewPatrol

G'day, we have lost the key for the lock on our security door ( one of those flimsy screen ones) and when I took the screw out of the edge of door the barrel wouldn't come out as if the door was in the lock position. We can use door normally just can't lock it or take barrel out. Now if I cut the exposed part of the barrel off with a grinder will this enable me to remove the barrel or is there a better way?
thanks
Andrew

----------


## SabreOne

Need to take out the screws on the handles to remove the handles which have a centre pin, then the barrel should come out.

----------


## Ozcar

I don't think you need to resort to the grinder. See this thread http://www.renovateforum.com/f84/hin...us-more-97569/

----------


## Boolligan

andrew, only way to go is to drill the centre out of the lock.  Sharp drill bit 5mm should do.  If you dont succeed first time its probably because you didn't drill straight, so step up the size if your bit till it wants to slide out. 
Cheers
Steve

----------


## Ozcar

> ... only way to go is to drill the centre out of the lock ...

  That is what I thought when I had the same problem, but I found that was not true. At least, it was not true for the lock I had, where it was quite easy to get the cylinder out without using a key - as mentioned in the thread I linked to.  
It may well be that Andrew has a different lock, but I'm not sure how you know that since he did not say exactly what sort of lock it is.

----------


## Pulse

I had the exact problem a few months ago, used a thin grinder wheel, the barrel then came out easily, cheers pulse

----------


## woodchip

I use a bent nail to push the rotating nib back up into the cylinder, or use a unbent paper clip or strong piece of wire to move the nib...make sure the latch is all the way out, (as if it was in the striker, press small latch to allow the larger latch to come fully out),
Takes upto 15mins sometimes but you can get lucky & do it in 1min. 
cheers

----------


## AndrewPatrol

just an update on my eventual method. Tried for about 30 seconds with bent nail to push cam, no luck. Not being  a patient sorts guy - Out with grinder ( didnt like chances of drilling into key slot ) chopped off inside part of barrel and turn guts with a screwdriver to rotate cam - Bingo out she came. Longest part of process was typing on this forum.
I'd endorse the grinder method whole heartedly 
Thanks All
Andrew

----------


## Ozcar

I guess you do whatever works for you.  
Just for the heck of it, this morning I had a go at taking a cylinder out of a lock without using the key. Using a big paper clip ("straightened" but with a bit of a curve on the end) I got the cam moved pretty quick, but I still couldn't get the cylinder out. Took me a while to realize I had forgotten to take out the screw that goes through the side of the cylinder!  
Traps for the unwary...

----------

